# Workbench plans



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking for some plans for a workbench. Since I do woodworking and general tinkering on other things, I would like it to have room for a regular vise, not just wood vises. I'd like a maple top but don't want to spend that kind of money so I will probably do a top from an old door or countertop or something. I'd like it to have wheels too. Anyone have plans for such a thing?


----------

